# Tesla Insurance - Needs work



## ryantollefson (Sep 12, 2017)

I switched to Tesla Insurance exactly a month ago, and I'm less than impressed so far...

Yesterday my credit card was compromised, and the bank issued a new card. Unfortunately this happened on the day that my policy renews, so payment failed... not a huge deal, they should send a note saying payment failed and ask to please check or update payment methods right? NO... that would be way too easy...

What does Tesla Insurance do? They send a cancelation notice for non-payment.

I see this, roll my eyes (as I know what happened with the credit card) and log in to update payment method - guess what? You can't. I later learn that if your account has lapsed they just disable online access completely for you (keep in mind my account has been lapsed for less than 1 hour after 1 payment attempt to a canceled card).









So I call. I got their message at 5:01pm yesterday, and I call at 5:20pm, but they're now closed (they close at 5:00pm) and I can't talk to anyone.

So I email back to the support email address that they used to message me. Guess what that does? 









So I had to wait until this morning to call again.

They lady I spoke to this morning was very nice & apologetic about the harsh message & lack of ways to remedy the problem. She said they are working on improving the system.

This was not a good experience at all. For the last 15 years I've had Geico and never had an issue. I've been able to manage my policies online just fine, update payment methods, and call if I ever had questions or issues. We once called Geico at 11:30pm after buying a new car & they added it on the spot over the phone. Tesla insurance is nowhere near this level of service yet.

I thought Tesla insurance was going to be better as they better understood the car, and TBH was a little concerned about potential FSD issues & insurance claims if something came up. I figure Tesla knows everything about the car and thought they would be best suited to cover it properly.

This all might still be true, but their interface & service availability are sorely lacking right now. I'm not ready to cancel it yet, but they seriously need to up their game to avoid these kafkaesque nightmares.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

ryantollefson said:


> They send a cancelation notice for non-payment.


I'm surprised they're doing that given the current situation. I think most places are not currently canceling policies for non-payment.


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

So you were able to fix the issue on your first call with no hassle, right? I agree that their technology should be updated and more user friendly, but I don't see how this is that big a deal.


----------



## ryantollefson (Sep 12, 2017)

jmaddr said:


> So you were able to fix the issue on your first call with no hassle, right? I agree that their technology should be updated and more user friendly, but I don't see how this is that big a deal.


Yes, you're right, not a huge deal. Took 2 calls (they were closed last night when I tried to call just after 5pm). Just annoyed because I spent about 30 minutes fixing a 2 minute problem (I saw the 404 message & kept trying different ways of logging in).

But main point still stands, their system needs work.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ryantollefson said:


> But main point still stands, their system needs work.


You're definitely a beta tester. Thanks for working out the kinks before it makes it way to the rest of us!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

ryantollefson said:


> I later learn that if your account has lapsed they just disable online access completely for you (keep in mind my account has been lapsed for less than 1 hour after 1 payment attempt to a canceled card).


Oh wow. This is just wrong. Sincerely hoping they fix their process on this.


----------



## JiminCA (Oct 17, 2018)

I too purchased Tesla Insurance and saved $1000. Yes, I'm in California. However, look before you leap. I can no longer find a link to Tesla Insurance on the Tesla web site. Maybe slowing down new applicants while they work out the bugs? Also, you should know their policy coverage is not as broad as other insurers. As a retired insurance agent, I do sit down and read the policy. Do be sure you understand what you're getting.


----------



## Major Victory (Oct 25, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your experience. 

I can add that an email notification failure is not limited to the Tesla insurance program. This weekend on July 4th as I left on a roadtrip, i lost my premium navigation/music service since my credit card expired July 1st. Entirely my bad for not remembering every single website/service with my credit card on file for monthly charges to update with new credit card info but it would be nice (and better business for Tesla) had I gotten an email notification.

Perhaps someone from Tesla will note these experiences?


----------



## Dasher (Oct 5, 2018)

It looks as if Tesla insurance may be expanding into the UK. I'm interested if anyone has tested the real quality of Tesla insurance i.e. how well do they respond in the event of a claim?


----------

